# A watercolour version.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Having done line and wash versions of this Scottish castle I recently finished a full watercolour version. The painting is 12" x 9 " and the frame is just simulated ( using Windows Paint) for effect as I rarely frame any of my works ( it would cost me a fortune and possibly a divorce). :wink: Anyway, here it is...


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice work. I like it a lot.


----------

